#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Mathematical Methods and Modelling in Hydrocarbon Exploration and Production (Mathema

## Mohamed

*Mathematical Methods and Modelling in Hydrocarbon Exploration and Production (Mathematics in Industry)*    




Link 1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Link 2 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Link 3 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Hydrocarbon exploration and production incorporate great technology challenges for the oil and gas industry. In order to meet the world's future demand for oil and gas, further technological advance is needed, which in turn requires research across multiple disciplines, including mathematics, geophysics, geology, petroleum engineering, signal processing, and computer science. 

This book addresses important aspects and fundamental concepts in hydrocarbon exploration and production. Moreover, new developments and recent advances in the relevant research areas are discussed, whereby special emphasis is placed on mathematical methods and modelling. The book reflects the multi-disciplinary character of the hydrocarbon production workflow, ranging from seismic data imaging, seismic analysis and interpretation and geological model building, to numerical reservoir simulation. Various challenges concerning the production workflow are discussed in detail.

The thirteen chapters of this joint work, authored by international experts from academic and industrial institutions, include survey papers of expository character as well as original research articles. Large parts of the material presented in this book were developed between November 2000 and April 2004 through the European research and training network NetAGES, "Network for Automated Geometry Extraction from Seismic". The new methods described here are currently being implemented as software tools at Schlumberger Stavanger Research, one of the world's largest service providers to the oil industry.

*Table of Contents*

Introduction to seismic texture 3
Atlas of 3D seismic attributes 23
The use of structure tensors in the analysis of seismic data 47
Automated structural interpretation through classification of seismic horizons 89
Automatic fault extraction using artificial ants 107
Geological modelling and reservoir simulation 119


Geological model building : a hierarchical segmentation approach 213
Mapping 3D geo-bodies based on level set and marching methods 247
Modern techniques in seismic tomography 267
From 3D seismic facies to reservoir simulation : an example from the grane field 301
Reservoir flow simulation by adaptive ADER schemes 339
Optimal multivariate interpolation 389
A method for ranking CO2 flow models using seismic modeling and time-lapse data 409See More: Mathematical Methods and Modelling in Hydrocarbon Exploration and Production (Mathema

----------


## aliali

Interesting..

----------


## say2gun

thanks

----------


## Muthuraman

Thank You

----------


## ahmedsisy

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## Mohamedmaita

may god bless you

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

Thank You

----------


## shols

Thank You

----------


## sesshoumaro

Thank You

----------


## Muthuraman

Thank You

----------


## ali1686

Thank You

----------


## gandung

thank you

See More: Mathematical Methods and Modelling in Hydrocarbon Exploration and Production (Mathema

----------


## gandung

Thank You

----------


## johnbender3581

Thank You

----------


## tsjmsera

thanks

----------


## johnbender3581

Thank You

----------


## fat7i_geo

thank you

----------


## saadullah

Thank You

----------


## blackdonkey

Thank You

----------


## lucho99

Thanks

----------


## jeetxxp

Thank You

----------


## emadbadr

Thank You

----------


## aadamx

Thank you

----------


## kunaldakua

can you repost ir or send it to me at kunal_dakua@yahoo.co.in

See More: Mathematical Methods and Modelling in Hydrocarbon Exploration and Production (Mathema

----------


## nabilbel

Salam 

The links provided are not anymore available

Thanks

----------


## zlith

thanks a lot

----------


## rizzu_lov

thanks a lot

----------


## nasirmahmood

Would you please share this book again?

----------


## nasirmahmood

link not working know.Please share it again/.......

----------


## sattarshnait

Mathematical Methods and Modeling in Hydrocarbon Exploration and Production (Mathematics in Industry)
Mohamad, could you please re-upload the above mentioned book. I'm in need for it

----------


## sattarshnait

Mohamad, the following link is no longer workable **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. please re activate

----------

